# género del pronombre usted



## infinite sadness

Ciao, avevo questa curiosità: il pronome di cortesia "usted" lo considerate maschile o femminile? E, di conseguenza, in caso di oggetto diretto si usa il pronome lo o la? o dipende dal sesso della persona di cui è oggetto?
Perché in italiano il "lei" è sempre femminile anche quando la persona è un maschio.


----------



## 0scar

Creo que con esto es suficiente para entenderlo:

"In casi del genere occorre affidarsi al buon senso; se il _lei_ si riferisce a un uomo, le voci verbali e gli aggettivi saranno, ovviamente, maschili: _lei è buono (Ud. es bueno), signor capitano_. 
Saranno rigorosamente femminili, invece, le particelle pronominali (anche se si tratta di un uomo): _signor capitano, la prego (le ruego a Ud.), mi conceda una breve licenza"
http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/linguamadre/articolo.php?art=88

_Saludos


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi riferivo alla particella pronominale.
In italiano, il saluto di cortesia "ti voglio bene", usando il Lei si dice "la voglio bene" sia se ci si rivolge ad un uomo sia se ci si rivolge a una donna. In siciliano invece si accorda all'oggetto di riferimento. Mi chiedevo se anche in spagnolo c'è l'accordo, cioè se si dovrebbe dire (ipoteticamente) "lo quiero mucho a Ud." se rivolto a un uomo e "la quiero mucho a Ud." se rivolto a una donna.


----------



## 0scar

Hay que decir "_A Ud. la quiero mucho María _o _A_ _Ud. lo quiero mucho Mario_" 

En España es habitual escuchar "_A Ud. le quiero mucho María/Mario_", pero es un defecto del lenguaje llamado leísmo. Fuera de España el leísmo es muy raro.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

0scar said:


> En España es habitual escuchar "_A Ud. le quiero mucho María/Mario_", pero es un defecto del lenguaje llamado leísmo. Fuera de España el leísmo es muy raro.


No exactamente. Lo habitual es mezclar, usar "le" para el masculino y "la" para el femenino. En todo caso, está aceptado por la RAE.


----------



## flljob

En español pasa lo mismo que en siciliano.

Saludos


----------



## ninux

infinite sadness said:


> Mi riferivo alla particella pronominale.
> In italiano, il saluto di cortesia "ti voglio bene", usando il Lei si dice "la voglio bene" sia se ci si rivolge ad un uomo sia se ci si rivolge a una donna. In siciliano invece si accorda all'oggetto di riferimento. Mi chiedevo se anche in spagnolo c'è l'accordo, cioè se si dovrebbe dire (ipoteticamente) "lo quiero mucho a Ud." se rivolto a un uomo e "la quiero mucho a Ud." se rivolto a una donna.


Veramente sarebbe *le* voglio bene, visto che è complemento di termine e non complemento oggetto.


----------



## 0scar

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En todo caso [el_ leísmo]_, está aceptado por la RAE.



Hay un artículo del diccionario de dudas de la RAE donde dice que el leísmo en ciertos casos "se admite", pero no  dice dónde, ni por quién, ni por cuántos.
Admitir significa aceptar, permitir o sufrir.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

0scar said:


> Hay un artículo del diccionario de dudas de la RAE donde dice que el leísmo en ciertos casos "se admite", pero no  dice dónde, ni por quién, ni por cuántos.
> Admitir significa aceptar, permitir *o* sufrir.


Me refería al leísmo de cortesía, no al leísmo en general. El DPD lo considera aceptable, sí, pero además, generalizado y justificado.


----------



## 0scar

El verbo aceptar no aparece nunca en el art. del DPD,  habla de admitir o justificar.
Por otra parte donde dice "Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía»"  es un error, o Argentina y otros paises que yo se que jamás  caen en el leísmo no son parte de todo el mundo hispánico.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Me refería al leísmo de cortesía, no al leísmo en general. El DPD lo considera *aceptable*, sí, pero además, generalizado y justificado.





> *g) *(...) No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no  se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del  Cono Sur: _«Lo acompaño, sargento» _(Scorza _Tumba_  [Perú 1988]). Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado  cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse *aceptable*,  especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.


Tienes razón, el verbo no aparece.


----------



## 0scar

Tambien tengo razon en que "Otro caso de leísmo* generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico*..." es una burrada.
Fuera de España al leísmo se lo encuentra solo buscandolo con lupa,  existe nada más que como excepciones que sirven para confirmar la regla.


----------



## woosh

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao, avevo questa curiosità: il pronome di cortesia "usted" lo considerate maschile o femminile? E, di conseguenza, in caso di oggetto diretto si usa il pronome lo o la? o dipende dal sesso della persona di cui è oggetto?



Según a quien le hables.


----------



## infinite sadness

ninux said:


> Veramente sarebbe *le* voglio bene, visto che è complemento di termine e non complemento oggetto.


Hai ragione ninux, ho scelto l'esempio italiano sbagliato (avendo in mente la frase in siciliano), comunque per fortuna gli amici di lingua spagnola hanno capito il senso della mia domanda. In definitiva, laddove in italiano questa particella è invariabilmente femminile (la prego, la ringrazio, ecc.), in spagnolo e in siciliano si accorda al sesso della persona cui si riferisce.
Ciao ninux, ti voglio con la salute.


----------

